# jersey pocket vs. seat bag



## rydbyk

I see a lot of riders/racers opting to cram all belongings into their jersey pocket vs. using a seat bag.

Why? Any performance advantage here?

I use a very small/aero profile Jandd seat bag, but am I missing something here?


----------



## bmxhacksaw

Seat bags are for losers. It completely destroys the aesthetics of a race bike. If you can't carry it in your jersey pocket you don't need it.

People ask me why I don't carry a seat bag full of stuff, my replies is "Because you do."


----------



## pmf

Yeah, I see that too. Some guys ride with huge amounts of stuff crammed in the jersey pockets. Makes no sense to me. Why not just put tools and tubes that you need to take on every ride in a bag and carry food, money/ID and inflation devices in the jersey? 

I carry a fair amount of stuff in a bag -- spoke wrench, chain breaker, SRAM link, 2 tubes, tire levers, Park patch kit, 2 CO2 cartridges, dimes for vending machines, wet wipe, emergency Power Bar, and a small set of hex wrenches. If I had to cram all that junk in my pockets, I'd probably end up forgetting something.


----------



## Wookiebiker

I use a combination of the two.

My saddle bag: Spare tube, CO2 cartridges, house key, a couple of "Emergency" dollars for tire tears or bonking.

My jersey pockets: CO2 inflator, tire iron, patch kit with allen wrenches and GU packets.

I don't like the size/weight of carrying the tube and CO2 cartridges in my jersey...so that's why they are packed away in a saddle bag.


----------



## CHT

rydbyk said:


> I see a lot of riders/racers opting to cram all belongings into their jersey pocket vs. using a seat bag.
> 
> Why? Any performance advantage here?
> 
> I use a very small/aero profile Jandd seat bag, but am I missing something here?


There are races (particularly crits) around here where seatbags are prohibited. Only choice is jersey pocket.


----------



## Creakyknees

I race most races with a frame pump and seat bag. And my seven year old Palm Treo in my jersey pocket.


----------



## cendres

CHT said:


> There are races (particularly crits) around here where seatbags are prohibited. Only choice is jersey pocket.


Why would you carry any of this crap in a criterium anyway?


----------



## bmxhacksaw

BMX's toolkit:


----------



## CHT

cendres said:


> Why would you carry any of this crap in a criterium anyway?


You wouldn't...but you would be surprised at how many people are pulled from the line by the official week after week.


----------



## pmf

bmxhacksaw said:


> BMX's toolkit:


Your mom knows how to fix a flat?


----------



## Creakyknees

cendres said:


> Why would you carry any of this crap in a criterium anyway?


because I pedaled to the race from home, and plan on doing extra miles after the race.

other guys, just forget and leave their bags on.

I've never had an official even notice.... and if they told me to take it off, I'd ask why... the thing hasn't fallen off yet, what makes them think it's going to suddenly fall off now?


----------



## Opus51569

In the case of Ant v. Grasshopper, I don't care about "ruining" the look of the bike while I'm riding. Personally, I don't carry anything in a jersey pocket that I could potentially be impaled on during an accident. All that goes into a seat bag.

Plus, I know that if I carry something heavy in a jersey pocket I "feel" heavier. When that item is in a seat bag I "feel" lighter because I'm not continually aware of the weight, even though I know the overall weight of me+the bike is the same. It's one of the reasons I use panniers on my commuter rather than a backpack, as well. YMMV.


----------



## cdhbrad

"And my seven year old Palm Treo in my jersey pocket."
Always at hand to call a friend if you get bored on a solo breakaway.........I do it all the time.

On a training ride, I carry tube, CO2, etc. in a bag. Everything else in jersey pockets, including a phone for emergencies. In a race, just Gu packs in my left jersey pocket.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

It has nothing to do with speed or performance.

It has everything to do with "Coolness"

Two tubes, an inflator, two extra CO2 carts, tire levers and a spoke wrench don't take up much room. I have to admit than when you shove your arm and knee warmers in there, it gets rather full.................but that just makes you look "cooler".


----------



## Allez Rouge

rydbyk said:


> I see a lot of riders/racers opting to cram all belongings into their jersey pocket vs. using a seat bag.
> 
> Why? Any performance advantage here?


Haven't you heard? A seat bag and its contents is extra weight on the bike. Moving the weight to your jersey pockets will lighten the bike and help make you a gazelle on the flats, a mountain goat on the climbs.

(Yes, some people apparently actually believe that ... :mad2

I too use a combination of both. My bike wears a tiny wedge bag that contains, basically, the stuff I won't need to touch unless I dismount: spare tube, patch kit, tire levers, CO2 carts, inflator, a tiny screwdriver, a few zip ties. My jersey pockets carry the stuff I might need while riding: lip balm, squirt bottle of ammonia, energy bar, and a plastic pouch containing my cell phone, ID, and money. I actually don't need the last three items while pedaling but carrying them in my jersey pocket makes them easier to get to, and ensures that I don't forget and leave them on the bike after finishing my ride.


----------



## Opus51569

...and the appearance of back-fat never goes out of style... 

"And Leon's getting larger"...


----------



## bmxhacksaw

pmf said:


> Your mom knows how to fix a flat?


No, but yours does.


----------



## den bakker

Opus51569 said:


> In the case of Ant v. Grasshopper, I don't care about "ruining" the look of the bike while I'm riding. Personally, I don't carry anything in a jersey pocket that I could potentially be impaled on during an accident. All that goes into a seat bag.
> .


If I have to go and it cannot be in the company of 5 naked blonds, please let it be by a pedro tire lever through the liver


----------



## asianarnold1

seat bags = truck balls
especially ones that are not strapped tight and sway back and forth


----------



## Opus51569

den bakker said:


> If I have to go and it cannot be in the company of 5 naked blonds, please let it be by a pedro tire lever through the liver



Pedro tire levers in the liverz is the 3rd leading cause of death amongst cyclists. Look it up. It's science.


----------



## cdhbrad

"squirt bottle of ammonia".......dog repellant??


----------



## Undecided

rydbyk said:


> I see a lot of riders/racers opting to cram all belongings into their jersey pocket vs. using a seat bag.
> 
> Why? Any performance advantage here?
> 
> I use a very small/aero profile Jandd seat bag, but am I missing something here?


I've learned from the other discussions of exactly this question on this board that everybody who does it the other way (from either perspective) has no good reason for it and is generally an idiot.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

squirt bottle of ammonia?

This is why you should always go training with someone who can't sprint as well as you.


----------



## Allez Rouge

cdhbrad said:


> "squirt bottle of ammonia".......dog repellant??


Correct.

Grumpy: That's the problem. EVERYone can sprint better than me.


----------



## cdhbrad

I just pull over in front of one of my buddies and let the dog bite him instead.......its worked do far.


----------



## Hank Stamper

Undecided said:


> I've learned from the other discussions of exactly this question on this board that everybody who does it the other way (from either perspective) has no good reason for it and is generally an idiot.


Bingo.


----------



## tarwheel2

I could care less where you carry your tools and stuff, just don't expect me to give you a tube and CO2 cartridge because you are too aesthetically conscious or too much of a weight-weenie to use a seat bag.


----------



## pretender

Cavendish trains with fenders and a seat bag. I guess if you're more "pro" than Cavendish you wouldn't use them.
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/imageBank/c/Cavendish is launched by leadout chain.jpg


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

True story:
I used to ride with this guy who was a real "Space Cadet". No only could he not sprint very well, he was also very unobservant. When we would take a certain route, there was a house with two unfriendly dogs. As we came closer, I would always ride to the right, or take the lead. As soon as I heard my first bark, I'd take off. This guy never got bit, but he sure had the crap scared out of him every time this happened.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

If you have legs like his, you don't have to be afraid of looking like a "bike nerd".

Do more than 1% of Pros train with a seat bag?


----------



## cdhbrad

Some people are just slow learners and make good dog bait while the rest of us get away.


----------



## pmf

MR_GRUMPY said:


> True story:
> I used to ride with this guy who was a real "Space Cadet". No only could he not sprint very well, he was also very unobservant. When we would take a certain route, there was a house with two unfriendly dogs. As we came closer, I would always ride to the right, or take the lead. As soon as I heard my first bark, I'd take off. This guy never got bit, but he sure had the crap scared out of him every time this happened.


I've never seen a dog yet that didn't back off fast when sprayed in the face with a water bottle


----------



## bmxhacksaw

tarwheel2 said:


> I could care less where you carry your tools and stuff, just don't expect me to give you a tube and CO2 cartridge because you are too aesthetically conscious or too much of a weight-weenie to use a seat bag.


Oh, I bring a tube and CO2 cartridge. I just need rubber gloves to get to it.


----------



## pmf

tarwheel2 said:


> I could care less where you carry your tools and stuff, just don't expect me to give you a tube and CO2 cartridge because you are too aesthetically conscious or too much of a weight-weenie to use a seat bag.


Agreed. I'll help people with almost anything along my MUT, but its pretty annoying when its someone who doesn't have a tube or a pump. Usually if I see someone pushing a bike with a flat tire, I keep going. 

Of course pros have seatbags, or a jersey pocket full of stuff. You think all these guys have their own private Mavic support car riding behind them every time they go for a bike ride?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

Kinda' hard to do when you're sprinting.

Sprinting is part of training.


----------



## MerlinAma

Undecided said:


> I've learned from the other discussions of exactly this question on this board that everybody who does it the other way (from either perspective) has no good reason for it and is generally an idiot.


I totally agree, or do I?


----------



## Opus51569

bmxhacksaw said:


> Oh, I bring a tube and CO2 cartridge. I just need rubber gloves to get to it.


Plus, the CO2 makes for a handy jet boost in the sprints...sure, you blow a hole in your bibs each time, but your colon is squeaky clean and victory doesn't come without sacrifice...


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

You can't go wrong if you follow the rules.......
.
.
.
.
Rule 29:
Saddle bags have no place on a road bike, and are only acceptable on mountain bikes in extreme cases.

Rule 30:
Ditto for frame-mounted pumps. Either Co2 cannisters or mini-pumps should be carried in jersey pockets. The only exception to this rule is to mount a Silca brand frame pump in the rear triangle of the frame, with the rear wheel skewer as the pump mount nob, as demonstrated by members of the 7-Eleven and Ariostea pro cycling teams. As such, a frame pump mounted upside-down and along the left (skewer lever side) seat stay is both old skool and euro and thus acceptable. We restate at this time that said pump may under no circumstances be a Zefal and must be made by Silca. It is acceptable to gaffer-tape a mini-pump to your frame when no C02 cannisters are available and your pockets are full of spare kit and energy gels. However, the rider should expect to be stopped and questioned and may be required to empty pockets to prove there is no room in them for the pump.

Rule 31:
Spare tubes, multi-tools and repair kits should be neatly bundled together with a rubber band and stored in jersey pockets, or in a converted bidon in a cage on bike.

Rule 32:
Hydration packs are never to be seen on a road rider’s body. No argument will be entered into on this.

Rule 33:
Legs are to be carefully shaved at all times. If, for some reason, your legs are to be left hairy, make sure you can dish out plenty of hurt to shaved riders, or be considered a hippie douche on their way to a Critical Mass.


----------



## jasonwells4

MR_GRUMPY said:


> If, for some reason, your legs are to be left hairy, make sure you can dish out plenty of hurt to shaved riders


Conversely, if you have shaved legs, you can never let a harry-legged rider pass you at any point.




Seat bags just make sense. You just put what you need in there and leave it on the bike.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

MR_GRUMPY said:


> You can't go wrong if you follow the rules.......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Rule 29:
> Saddle bags have no place on a road bike, and are only acceptable on mountain bikes in extreme cases.
> 
> Rule 30:
> Ditto for frame-mounted pumps. Either Co2 cannisters or mini-pumps should be carried in jersey pockets. The only exception to this rule is to mount a Silca brand frame pump in the rear triangle of the frame, with the rear wheel skewer as the pump mount nob, as demonstrated by members of the 7-Eleven and Ariostea pro cycling teams. As such, a frame pump mounted upside-down and along the left (skewer lever side) seat stay is both old skool and euro and thus acceptable. We restate at this time that said pump may under no circumstances be a Zefal and must be made by Silca. It is acceptable to gaffer-tape a mini-pump to your frame when no C02 cannisters are available and your pockets are full of spare kit and energy gels. However, the rider should expect to be stopped and questioned and may be required to empty pockets to prove there is no room in them for the pump.
> 
> Rule 31:
> Spare tubes, multi-tools and repair kits should be neatly bundled together with a rubber band and stored in jersey pockets, or in a converted bidon in a cage on bike.
> 
> Rule 32:
> Hydration packs are never to be seen on a road rider’s body. No argument will be entered into on this.
> 
> Rule 33:
> Legs are to be carefully shaved at all times. If, for some reason, your legs are to be left hairy, make sure you can dish out plenty of hurt to shaved riders, or be considered a hippie douche on their way to a Critical Mass.



That Sir, is why I want to have your babies.

One thing you missed though - the Silca pump MUST have a Campagnolo head on it.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

"the Silca pump MUST have a Campagnolo head on it."

Kinda' .., but if you have a Silica plastic head, you'll only get a few snickers.

Truthfully, Silica frame pumps suck bananas.



Shaved legs riders can be passed by "non-serious" riders, as long as they are on a recovery day, or are between intervals. (If you sense that a rider is going to pass you, make sure that you move your hands to the bar tops, so that Mr Fred knows that you're goin' easy)


----------



## jmess

For those who don't care for the wedge look. This one mounts vertically with the strap looped through the seat rails. Holds two road tubes, some levers, and ??.

Arundel Dual (5.25" long x 3.5" high x 2.125" wide) Arts Cycling sells them.


----------



## Undecided

jasonwells4 said:


> Conversely, if you have shaved legs, you can never let a harry-legged rider pass you at any point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seat bags just make sense. You just put what you need in there and leave it on the bike.


How many bikes do you ride regularly?


----------



## rydbyk

bmxhacksaw said:


> That Sir, is why I want to have your babies.
> 
> One thing you missed though - the Silca pump MUST have a Campagnolo head on it.




What rule book is that? It is GREAT. I want to read the rest. Link please!


----------



## cdhbrad

I have six bikes built right now, each has its own seat bag with everything I need to repair a flat, even the TT bike when I'm on training rides. That way, I don't have to worry if I have the proper length stems on the spare tubes, etc. as some of my wheels require longer stemmed tubes than others.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/

HTFU


----------



## black_box

everything goes in the seat bag for me (+1 on not getting impaled). Although I'm finding that I'd rather have food somewhere easier to access to avoid having to get off the bike. An extra water bottle might be nice too.


----------



## Undecided

cdhbrad said:


> I have six bikes built right now, each has its own seat bag with everything I need to repair a flat, even the TT bike when I'm on training rides. That way, I don't have to worry if I have the proper length stems on the spare tubes, etc. as some of my wheels require longer stemmed tubes than others.


I have a tube (with a sufficiently long valve for my non-race wheels), some self-adhesive patches as a backup, a tire lever, ID, some cash and a mini pump in one small package (a sock, actually (and an ankle sock at that)), which goes in my center jersey pocket every time I get dressed to ride (other than races). I don't have a conceptual objection to seat bags, but I found that the velcro strap on the second-to-last seat bag I had wore on the leg of my bibs. When I moved on to the last seat bag I had---one of the Fizik clip-on bags--its plastic mounting tab cracked when I hit a minor pavement seam on a fast descent, so I started doing my sock-in-pocket thing before I got a new bag, and decided it worked just fine. That was approximately 4 years and 80,000 km ago.


----------



## muscleendurance

I use a tiny seatbag and its nearly invisable too, its the same color as my saddle and you almost wouldnt see it. only a tight fitting 23c tube and a couple of levers fit in it, the rest food bars, phone, keys and gilet go in jersy. so I get a tiny saddle pouch and a pretty normal looking jersy


----------



## cdhbrad

Everyone has a system that works for them. I put only gels in my left pocket as I'm left handed and also have limited mobility reaching behind my back with right arm from a crash a couple of years ago. A flat pouch with money, ID, Ins. Cards, Chain tool and connex links in the center along with my cleat covers. In the right pocket, cell phone, Clif bar for mid ride and anything else I won't need to get to often while on the bike. 

As far as velcro straps on bags....I have had the same problem. Now, I use a small Specialized bag with a strong stap to secure bag to seat rails and I cut off the strap with velcro intended to secure it to the seatpost and no longer have problems with Velcro ruining my bibs.


----------



## Oxtox

cdhbrad said:


> I have six bikes built right now, each has its own seat bag with everything I need to repair a flat..


hmm, your approach to problem-solving is very odd to me.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Here's why*



pmf said:


> Why not just put tools and tubes that you need to take on every ride in a bag and carry food, money/ID and inflation devices in the jersey?


Because then you couldn't come on RBR and tell all those great stories about how you took off on this great ride and then your tire went flat/cable came loose and you were 30 miles from home and you forgot your tools/tube/cell phone and you had to walk home carrying your cycling shoes and you wore out your best socks and nobody stopped to help you until you got to some toothless hillbilly's place and then the dog bit you and you got rabies and died.


----------



## crashtestdummy

+1 found to be most practical solution, always have essentials with bike ready to go, take other stuff as needed according to ride length


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

I keep all me "essentials" in my helmet, so that I can stuff my jersey pockets before I start.. This way, I'm never without.


----------



## rydbyk

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I keep all me "essentials" in my helmet, so that I can stuff my jersey pockets before I start.. This way, I'm never without.



Huh?


----------



## crashtestdummy

He just stores them there, don't think he's riding around with a spare tube in his helmet


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

crashtestdummy said:


> He just stores them there, don't think he's riding around with a spare tube in his helmet



Bingo. 
Tubes and gloves go in first, next go the inflator and tire levers, last go the extra CO2 carts (so they won't fall through the air vents)


----------



## nOOky

A seat bag is always a must for training, for races just the basics are enough in a jersey pocket. I carry a tube, co2 inflator and 2 extra cartridges, a gel, a small multi-tool plus a set of glueless patches in my seat bag. My rear pockets usually have a bottle in the center, my cell phone with a $20 bill and a cash card all in a ziploc bag in the right side, and food in the left. That could be a banana, Hammer gel flask, and a couple of bars. If I have the single speed, I carry a 15mm wrench in one of my pockets, ready to skewer me if I fall down and go boom.


----------



## thebike

I alway carry a spare tire under my seat bag 2 time my tire blew out on the side wall was very happy to have that spare miles from home.


----------



## petalpower

I used to carry my tire irons, spare tube, C02 inflator, 2 refils, and a patch kit in a seat bag.

I've since switched to a Topeak Road Morph mini pump, a spare tube, and a patch kit in my jersey pocket.

Much better IMHO


----------



## thebike

don"t for get the duct tape to warp around the tire and rim to keep the tube from coming out the cut on the side wall


----------



## mootinator

cdhbrad said:


> I have six bikes built right now, each has its own seat bag with everything I need to repair a flat, even the TT bike when I'm on training rides. That way, I don't have to worry if I have the proper length stems on the spare tubes, etc. as some of my wheels require longer stemmed tubes than others.


Just shaking my head as I read this...you can't be serious.


----------



## mootinator

jmess said:


> For those who don't care for the wedge look. This one mounts vertically with the strap looped through the seat rails. Holds two road tubes, some levers, and ??.
> 
> Arundel Dual (5.25" long x 3.5" high x 2.125" wide) Arts Cycling sells them.


This particular bag belongs on the commuter forum. no self respecting competitive cyclist would have that behemoth on their bike. Esthetics man, esthetics! If you are gonna do it at least look GOOD doin it. Geez.


----------



## oroy38

Jerseys have pockets for a reason. Here's what I carry in them:

Phone
ID
$20 bill
Credit Card
^^^Held together with rubber band

1 Tube for shorter rides, 2 for longer ones
2 CO2 Cartridges (1 already loaded, but not punctured)
CO2 Pump
Tire Levers
^^^ Again with the rubber band

Some energy gels and shot blocks or a clif bar
Directions if I need them

I've never needed anything more, and it always fits in my jersey pockets just fine. I don't mind using my jersey pockets. Other people do. Whatever works for you.


----------



## cdhbrad

Yes, I am. However, I won't waste keystrokes explaining the reasons to you again, just read the post above. My bikes, my $$$, and my way of dealing with repairing flats on the road. If your way works for you, keep at it.


----------



## Sonomasnap

MR_GRUMPY said:


> You can't go wrong if you follow the rules.......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Rule 29:
> Saddle bags have no place on a road bike, and are only acceptable on mountain bikes in extreme cases.
> 
> Rule 30:
> Ditto for frame-mounted pumps. Either Co2 cannisters or mini-pumps should be carried in jersey pockets. The only exception to this rule is to mount a Silca brand frame pump in the rear triangle of the frame, with the rear wheel skewer as the pump mount nob, as demonstrated by members of the 7-Eleven and Ariostea pro cycling teams. As such, a frame pump mounted upside-down and along the left (skewer lever side) seat stay is both old skool and euro and thus acceptable. We restate at this time that said pump may under no circumstances be a Zefal and must be made by Silca. It is acceptable to gaffer-tape a mini-pump to your frame when no C02 cannisters are available and your pockets are full of spare kit and energy gels. However, the rider should expect to be stopped and questioned and may be required to empty pockets to prove there is no room in them for the pump.
> 
> Rule 31:
> Spare tubes, multi-tools and repair kits should be neatly bundled together with a rubber band and stored in jersey pockets, or in a converted bidon in a cage on bike.
> 
> Rule 32:
> Hydration packs are never to be seen on a road rider’s body. No argument will be entered into on this.
> 
> Rule 33:
> Legs are to be carefully shaved at all times. If, for some reason, your legs are to be left hairy, make sure you can dish out plenty of hurt to shaved riders, or be considered a hippie douche on their way to a Critical Mass.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pretender

cdhbrad said:


> Yes, I am. However, I won't waste keystrokes explaining the reasons to you again, just read the post above. My bikes, my $$$, and my way of dealing with repairing flats on the road. If your way works for you, keep at it.


I'm with you. I don't want to have to think about what to take on a ride, I just want it to be there when I need it. Grab the bike and go.

I think people are just trying to get your goat.


----------



## Oxtox

pretender said:


> I'm with you. I don't want to have to think about what to take on a ride, I just want it to be there when I need it. Grab the bike and go.
> 
> I think people are just trying to get your goat.


nope, just honestly baffled as to why someone would come up with having six repair kits for six bikes as the solution to the problem.

this logic would seem to require dedicated helmets, shoes, shorts, and gloves for each bike, too.


----------



## cdhbrad

"this logic would seem to require dedicated helmets, shoes, shorts, and gloves for each bike, too."

Not exactly. I get by with three helmets (2 road, 1 TT), 5 pairs of shoes, 6 sets of gloves, 3 skinsuits, 12-15 bibs (haven't counted lately), about 25 jerseys, and misc. vests, jackets, etc. Want to question that too?


----------



## pretender

Oxtox said:


> this logic would seem to require dedicated helmets, shoes, shorts, and gloves for each bike, too.


If helmets, shoes, shorts, and gloves could be attached to the bike, and not the rider, your point would make sense. But alas.


----------



## rydbyk

Oxtox said:


> nope, just honestly baffled as to why someone would come up with having six repair kits for six bikes as the solution to the problem.
> 
> this logic would seem to require dedicated helmets, shoes, shorts, and gloves for each bike, too.




He explained it already. Clearly. Different wheelset = different tubes. Simple. What is not to understand here? Why are you so concerned?


----------



## aries14

Jersey: 
In a baggie: phone, key, cash
In a baggie:1 tube, 2 tire levers
Gue, energy bar

Saddle Bag:
1 Tube, 2 C02, Air Chuck SL, patch, small tool


----------



## Undecided

pretender said:


> If helmets, shoes, shorts, and gloves could be attached to the bike, and not the rider, your point would make sense. But alas.


Maybe he leaves a different pair of shoes permanently attached to the pedals on each different bike. Not sure how he gets into the shorts though, and having a tough time visualizing the helmets.


----------



## jmess

mootinator said:


> This particular bag belongs on the commuter forum. no self respecting competitive cyclist would have that behemoth on their bike. Esthetics man, esthetics! If you are gonna do it at least look GOOD doin it. Geez.


(5.25" long x 3.5" high x 2.125" wide). Actually It is quite small and compact and sits vertically behind the seat post. I prefer the look to the traditional mini wedge.


----------



## nacho

crashtestdummy said:


> He just stores them there, don't think he's riding around with a spare tube in his helmet


 
.. here I thought the "essentials" were brains... Brains to remember what to stuff into the jersey.


----------



## jsrscbr

MR_GRUMPY said:


> http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/
> 
> HTFU


Harden the F**k Up!!


----------



## Kram

So the only rides that you do are races? You must have incredible "residual fitness." Training rides, use a bag. Races, no bag.


----------



## MondoRock

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I keep all me "essentials" in my helmet, so that I can stuff my jersey pockets before I start.. This way, I'm never without.


Do you still comply with rule #76? 

RULE 76:
When not worn, helmets are to be clipped to the stem and draped over your handlebars thusly.


----------



## ewitz

Folded tubular strapped to the seat rails with an old leather toe strap. Pockets hold CO2 with a head attached.


----------



## Firemedic510

I think its great to have a seat bag, even if its doesn't look that "cool"

Seat bag: Tube, Levers, $20, Multi-tool. Insurance and DL copies

Pockets: Pump, Food (Gels and Bar), Cell phone, Keys

For me, its nice knowing everything minus the pump is on the bike already, and all I need is food and a pump for a ride. Seems to work. I don't give a flying f#ck what people think hahaha.


----------



## spade2you

Pocket: gel. ID, health insurance, debit card, cash, and cell phone all in a ziplock bag. 

Seat bag: car keys, tubes, CO2 pump, extra CO2, tools.


----------



## zender

Fizik bag (smallest they sell) has tube, levers, minitool, self-adhesive patches. Pocket gets phone, wallet in a baggie and mini-pump. I like this setup b/c I can move the pack betweek bikes, since they all have Fizik saddles, quickly.

As far as coolness. Concentrate on training harder so you can drop those whose setup is cooler than yours.


----------



## jmlapoint

I hate seatbags.
If you can't get everything you need into 3 jersey pockets, you are packing too much gear.

john


----------



## pacificaslim

I have the Arundel Dual, a very small seatbag, but while finishing the build of my "new" bike, I picked up the bag and was pretty surprised how much it weighed so I threw it on the scale and... wow. 468 grams. One freakin' pound. 

Who knew that 1 tube, 2 plastic tire levers, 2x16g CO2 cartriges with tiny screw on inflator, 1 minimal mini-tool, and 1 key would weigh so much!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

this is what I do.

I have on of those "Cellphone socks" that cell phone companies give for free. it is elastic and it is tissue and not plastic. 

I fit there inside all what I need on the road, 2 CO2 cartridges + inflator, 2 tire levers, 3,4,5 and 6 Hex wrenches, 1 screwdriver.

This fits easily on the small zipped pocked I have over the center back pocket, and it is not a mess to find the 3 inside, just pull the full bag out. this leave me the 3 back pockets free.

I put the iPhone alone in the left pocket ( don't want to scratch it ), center pocket is reserved for the folded wind jacket or arm warmers ( depends on the weather, it could also be empty ) and keys, coins etc on the right pocket.

So my jersey is not loaded with unnecessary things.

As I usually carry only one water bottle and I have 2 bottle cages, I put the folded spare tubular on the other bottle cage. no saddle bag necesary.


----------



## Freeride39

*I hate seat bags*

I used to praise the seat bag, but I found out about packing the essentials in my jersey pocket. Plus the seat bag takes away from the sexy race lines of a road bike.


----------



## spade2you

Freeride39 said:


> Plus the seat bag takes away from the sexy race lines of a road bike.


That's why you take it off during a race.


----------



## kbwh

750 ml water bottle? HTFU, Salsa.  

---










The only appropriate solution for a mini pump is duct tape. Never mind the Colnago paint job.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

kbwh said:


> 750 ml water bottle? HTFU, Salsa.
> 
> .


It's half empty anyway rrr:

that's a nice Colnago there


----------



## runnerstreet

Kram said:


> Training rides, use a bag. Races, no bag.


+1

Have you ever busted your ass and had whatever was stuffed in your jersey pocket jammed into your lower back? It don't feel good


----------



## DM_ARCH

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I keep all me "essentials" in my helmet, so that I can stuff my jersey pockets before I start.. This way, I'm never without.


I've always trained with the bag and took it off for racing, but I like this method a lot...in fact...I am going to go to this method. My bike will look so much cooler ALL the time.


----------



## aengbretson

I've been converted from seat bag to jersey pockets. I've never been in a situation where I was pressed for space, even on a long ride that started off cold and warmed up (so I had to remove a vest, arm & knee warmers, and shoe covers as well as a cycling cap).

I have a small ziplock bag with my spare tube, levers, ID, cash, key (I just take my house key), and phone all held together with a rubber band in the central pocket. Basically things I'd have to dismount if I wanted to use. Then I have my multi-tool in one of the side pockets and CO2 inflater in the other (to balance things out). I have actually used my multi-tool while riding to tighten the stem on my bars - just once - but it was pretty convenient that the group didn't have to actually stop for me, just slow down some.

I can't afford to use one of my water bottles as a canister, I sweat way too much and therefore drink at an alarming rate.


----------



## kbwh

runnerstreet said:


> Have you ever busted your ass and had whatever was stuffed in your jersey pocket jammed into your lower back? It don't feel good


I tried that in 1997. It's why I use a seat bag for training.


----------



## freezing_snowman

.....


----------



## freezing_snowman

I don't use a saddle bag and this is what works for me.

Left back pocket: mobile phone, and sometimes energy gels.

Center back pocket: tool bag containing 2 x tire levers, 2 x CO2 cartridges, CO2 inflator, patch kit, multi-tool, spare tube, valve adapter, wet tissue

Right back pocket: cleat covers and a zip loc containing ID, atm/credit card, some cash, keys


----------



## vwvapor

Has anyone ever lost anything out of their jersey pockets? 

I was on a ride once and looked back to see a riding mate pulled over. I stopped and double backed. Apparently the seam in one of my jersey pockets had started to come undone and my mini tool had fallen out. I couldn't hear it fall because the headwind was quite loud in addition the traffic noise. My keys were also dangling out of the bottom, but hadn't completely fallen out.

I've always used a seatbag for the items I don't need quick access too, like tube, patch kit, levers, etc. But now, I also make sure that anything extremely important like keys, phone, ID are in the bag. Other not quite as important gear like food, gu, arm warmers, vest, etc go in the jersey. That day my minitool wasn't in my bag because I had to make a mid-ride adjustment and just threw it into my jersey instead of opening bag up my wedge.

In the event of an accident also, I can see losing something out of the jersey pockets to be more likely than the seatbag. Even if the seatbag flies off the bike, it'd be easier to find that than take an item by item inventory of everything that "should" have been in my jersey pockets.


----------



## Undecided

vwvapor said:


> Has anyone ever lost anything out of their jersey pockets?


I haven't. I did lose a Fizik bag because the clip (which attached the bag to a Fizik saddle) snapped when I went over a pavement seam at high speed.

And I've (slowly) lost bibs to bags with seatpost straps.


----------



## vwvapor

Undecided said:


> I haven't. I did lose a Fizik bag because the clip (which attached the bag to a Fizik saddle) snapped when I went over a pavement seam at high speed.
> 
> And I've (slowly) lost bibs to bags with seatpost straps.


I've never liked the clip style seat bags as I've heard about repeated issues of durability. Ever since I switched to the topeak aero wedge in the small size (strap version, not clip), I've eliminated past issues with other wider and or poorly designed straps/bags. The side of the bag that contacts the seatpost tapers in so that the seatpost strap doesn't jut out. Plus, as far as seat bags go, it's one of the better looking ones IMO.


----------



## mymilkexpired

Tiny tool bag: one tube, patch kit (w/o glue) for tire cuts, co2, inflator, and tire levers. If i break anything else im calling the wife lol.

I wont put anything in my jersey pockets that can hurt me in the event of a crash so, just a gel or two, maybe some food and my cleat covers incase i need to walk... 

This is what i carry, specificially: http://www.xlab-usa.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=13&Itemid=231


----------



## mimason

I don't care for the look of them but it is substance over style on this one so I use a very small Continental brand pack under the saddle that is only big enough for a tube, CO2, lever and inflator plus a little money or key etc...but nothing else. It is about the size of a wallet.
If I carry anything else it goes in the pockets.


----------



## greywell7

.....


----------



## peter584

I keep a mason jar of mercury in my seatbag. Keeps my bike above the weight limit


----------



## kbwh

greywell7 said:


> I lost a pump out of a jersey pocket on a 40 mph descent once. Actually heard it smash the ground and thought it was my phone hitting the ground. Stopped, pedaled back to the spot and never found the pump. Moved to using CO2 cartridges and packing everything in a saddle bag after that. My stomach turned when I heard that pump smash on the ground, soooo glad that wasn't my phone.


If you'd been riding in my group I'd probably killed you. :wink5: 
Jerseys with a zippered pocket is good for phones.


----------



## podi

I think its great to have a seat bag.


----------



## Hiro11

I put a bunch of crap in Ziplocs and stuff everything in the jersey pocket. There's no particular reason why, at least that way I'm sure I have everything.


----------



## early one

Do you pack you keyless entry car key, or the "valet" key.


----------



## Guest

I carry a mini-pump on the bike (connected to my seattube bottle cage).

Everything else I carry in the pockets -- spare tube, tube patch, multitool (which includes tire levers) in one pocket. My second pocket contains my wallet/phone/house key. Third pocket I carry food if on a long ride.


----------



## GabooN85

I only recently got a proper cycling jersey with 3 pockets (my other one only has 1 'media' pocket that I would throw a cliff bar in)

My current setup has been a seat bag with my house keys, iPhone (running Endomondo), old driver's license and a $5, park multitool.

I have a second Podium water bottle that I have a Giant CO2 inflator, 2 tire levers, spare tube in a sock, roll of electrical tape. I think that is all...

I'm thinking of possibly moving the water bottle kit into the seat bag, since last ride i just put my phone in one of my jersey pockets. That way I can actually use the second water bottle since I have been trying to lengthen my rides recently and I might be signing up for a Century in 2 months. I don't want to be keeping CO2 and tire levers or keys in my jersey.

*edit*
I've been using this bag Sierra LX « Seat « Bags « Products « Axiom Performance Gear
This is only my first road bike, maybe I'll worry more about no seat bag with my next bike. I'm slowly acquiring all the must-haves. Pretty much there now that I just set up my Zero pedals and got some Northwave shoes.


----------



## supraholic

How about a fanny pack? Might as well if you're using a seat bag. :-D


----------



## JackDaniels

I don't know what you need to "stuff" in your jersey pockets. In this bag I have a pump, tube, levers, patch kit, co2, mini-tool, chain tool, valve extenders, cash and several other random items. As you can see, it's slighly larger than a computer mouse and I don't notice it in my center jersey pocket. To each his own, but saddle bags are completely unnecessary in my opinion. And they are a pain if you have several bikes.


----------



## IHTabata

under seat: tube, levers, multitool.

cost of materials:
A) bag, 60 grams
B) gorilla tape, 8 grams (4g/ft)

I've used option "B" for hundreds of hours. 0 loss. Also more aero than a bag. And I always carry extra gorilla tape on my water bottle.


----------



## pretender

On more than one occasion I've lent a multitool or spare tube to that guy who "always" carries his stuff in his jersey.


----------



## austincrx

This brings up a good point. 

It may 'look better' to not have a seat bag, some say it's more 'pro' but everytime I've been on group rides with pro riders (Some riders from TT1 continental, Mtn. Khaki, Real Cyclist, etc. and a few times we get BMC guys and once we got Jeremy Powers in the middle of 'cross season, that was pretty sweet!) and they ALL had some type of saddle bag. Most of them were small though, extra tube, maybe a small tool, co2 and nozzle, that's all. It seems to me that my jersey pockets are for things that I need to get to regularly. If you need to get to your mini pump or multi-tool regularly, then you need to fix a few things on your bike when you're not riding. Riding is for...riding. That's how I look at it. My pockets are usually full of food, phone, pocket knife, maybe some extra clothing, and an extra bottle now and then if it's really hot.

edit: If you're talking about a race, saddle bag = dumb a$$ But I did very nearly win a race once with one, haha.

Something else that's interesting about the pro riders, many of them look like they have obvious flaws in their positioning on the bike. But then again I'm not a pro so what do I know?


----------



## marathon marke

austincrx said:


> It seems to me that my jersey pockets are for things that I need to get to regularly. If you need to get to your mini pump or multi-tool regularly, then you need to fix a few things on your bike when you're not riding.


Exactly! If I'm riding 100+ miles, which I do regularly, I *need* my pockets for food and maybe an extra bottle. Not for things that I don't need to access unless I need to stop. 
Simple as that.

Do I like the look of a bike without a saddle bag? Sure. But my little bag that's just big enough to carry tube, tire lever, C02 cart and chuck isn't going to make me feel less "cool"  when I don't run out of fuel for the ride. And yes, I carry a Lezyne Road Drive on the BMC Team Machine also!  
Of course if all your rides are just a couple hours, then go ahead - look cool for the rest of us.


----------



## JackDaniels

Yeah I don't venture more than a mile from my house due to my inability to cram a case of stinger waffles, a bunch of bananas, and 3 MRE's inside my middle jersey pocket. Relax man, no one is calling you uncool.

Also, I only ride on the sidewalk because it's too scary without a helmet mirror.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Funny how ppl will spend $1000's to save a few grams on their bike, but then stuff everything they own into a seat bag...

I only take what I'm _likely_ to need at some point. In the seat bag for short rides: 1 CO2 cart, 1 tube, tire spoons, small multi-tool. Longer ride, 2 CO2 carts and 2 tubes. I have a small remote for my garage in my jersey pocket, and if it's a longer ride then one protein bar as well.

No cell phone - I'm happier to be disconnected and self-supportive (I used to ride when there were no cell phones and somehow survived).

Some want to be old skool and put tubes, spoons, tools and such in their jersey pocket. That will be fun when you go down and the EMT has to dig a tire spoon out of your kidney.


----------

